# Why do I get an Internet Explorer Script Error



## Linda74 (Apr 20, 2007)

Every time I try to read a review, I get the Internet Explorer Script Error box.  After several clicks, it goes away but it is incredibly annoying.  For the record, have a brand new Dell and DSL connection.  Have no known viruses or other problems.  I also got this message with my old computer an on my laptop.....


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 20, 2007)

could you perhaps email me a screenshot of the error so I can look into it for you?

tug@tug2.net


----------

